# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.00 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.19.00 is out!*   *HiSilicon Tab:*  We have implemented important enhancements into the work with 
the new HiSilicon-based models.   *Qcom Tab:*  1. *K-TOUCH TOU CH3* added to the list of supported
2. Fixed some bugs reported by our users.   *Android ADB Tab:*  1. New models added to the list:  *♦ Coolpad E570* (MT6735) *♦ Enspert OZZY* (MT6572) *♦ HHQ SP5045V* (MT6580) *♦ Hyundai Ultra Air* (MT6592) *♦ Lenovo A606* (MT6582) *♦ Lenovo Vibe P1m*  *♦ P1ma40* (MT6735) *♦ M4TEL M4 SS4451* (MT6735) *♦ Nexus Go 1001* (MT6735) *♦ OWN S3000D* (MT6XXX) *♦ RCA M1* (MT6572) *♦ ZTE E8QL 4G* (MT8735M)  *It is required to update your Smart-Clip2 card to the latest firmware version.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## spider89man

شكرااااااا

----------

